# whirlpool oven doesnt heat evenly



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Too vague. burns on top/bottom-too hot/too cool? that's a spark ignition model-lots of different things involved. rather than throw parts at it; have a local servicer[who knows Whirl' spark ignition] check it out.


----------

